# JD on his KG486 in the Tour De France



## Leeroy996 (Jun 1, 2004)

co Jon Devich cyclingnews.com


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*some more...*

KG486 pix... 04 TDF, 04 Paris-Roubaix... and... 04 RW


----------



## Leeroy996 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Moreau 486*

486 pics


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*An all white one...*

from tdf 04: I like this one as much as my black/natural one or even a slight bit more since I've never seen an all white one before....


----------

